# NE Fall foliage trip



## margo (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I need help again, please. We would like to take a Fall foliage trip for about 10-12 days. We would like to ride trains from WV North to Vermont, after starting from and returning to Lake Charles. We've never ridden any of the NE trains. Which trains let you see the prettiest Fall scenery? We like to have a roomette for overnight trains. I have about 50,000 points. Overnights in Montreal, Boston, or Philadelphia would be nice, but not mandatory. I hope this isn't too confusing. Thank you for any help. I don't think we could travel with AGR without this forum's help. Our goal is to ride every Amtrak train. We've ridden 6 so far. Thanks again.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2012)

By far the best fall foliage trip in the NE is the Adirondack to Montreal. But unfortunately to ride it coming from Virginia you will have to overnight in New York on both the way out and back. All the train rides will be daytime, so no sleeper necessary or even available on the Virginia to NE route beyond New York.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2012)

Book from Lake Charles to Montreal, via CHI. You'll have to stay overnight in SDY, or buy a round trip ticket SDY-ALB-SDY. The rooms are cheaper than NYC! The Adirondack is the best for fall foliage viewing!




(If you don't want to leave the country, you can book just to Plattsburgh, NY!



The rooms are cheaper, and you're past the most scenic parts.)

If you book the Adirondack between Sept 13 and mid October IIRC, you will have a dome car on the following days. Northbound on Thur, Sat and Mon. Southbound on Fri, Sun and Tues.

There is a same day connection at SDY from the Adirondack to the LSL westbound!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2012)

margo said:


> Well, I need help again, please. We would like to take a Fall foliage trip for about 10-12 days. We would like to ride trains from WV North to Vermont, after starting from and returning to Lake Charles. We've never ridden any of the NE trains. Which trains let you see the prettiest Fall scenery? We like to have a roomette for overnight trains. I have about 50,000 points. Overnights in Montreal, Boston, or Philadelphia would be nice, but not mandatory. I hope this isn't too confusing. Thank you for any help. I don't think we could travel with AGR without this forum's help. Our goal is to ride every Amtrak train. We've ridden 6 so far. Thanks again.


Great idea!  As Jis said the Adirondack is hands down the Best Fall Foliage Route and from Albany to Montreal the Amtrak Dome will be in the consist on certain days! Other Great Routes are the Vermonter, the Ethan Allen and even the Cardinal! (the Dome will also be on this Route on Select Days!) Lots of people dont know that the Trees also Change Color in the Fall in Georgia, the Carolinas and Virginia so the Crescent also will have some Good Scenery, unfortunately it goes through the Carolinas @ Nightime!  (You could spend the night in one of the Carolina cities and take one of the North Carolina Trains North to see the sights!)

As to Hotels, Boston can be very pricey, as can Downtown Philadelkphia! You might want to look @ Montreal, Vermont and such non-tourist magnets as BWI, Baltimore and even New York if you can find some good deals on the various Travel sights! A trip on the Downeaster to Portland,Maine from Boston is definitely worthwhile also!


----------



## margo (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW, what great information (as always). These suggestions will definetly help me make a plan. I'll let you know how it goes. I didn't know about the Dome. Thanks again.


----------



## amamba (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I just read that the dome car has been confirmed for this fall. You will definitely want to ride ont he train when that car is on the consist. It is beautiful!


----------



## margo (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. Just one more question. How many points will my husband and I need for LCH/MTR on the SL,CONO, the Lakeshore Limited, and the Adirondack. Then back on the Adirondack to either NYP or WAS and on to CHI on the Cardinal, the CONO to NOL & the SL to LCH? We would like a roomette for overnights. Thank you.


----------



## margo (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry about my last post. I think the traveler answered my question- 40,ooo-44,000 points. Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

You're correct and you're correct. And a roomette award is good for both of you, and includes all meals for both of you in the Dining Car (but none on the Adirondack since it only has a cafe). Also note that those rates are only (as all AGR awards) one way! For a round trip, it would be double that.


----------

